# Hellgate London problem( black screen)



## matiradik (Oct 5, 2009)

Hi. I had some kinda virus yesterday( havnt updated my computer and this old ''windows securuty lock'' as estonians call it was broken). It destroyed everything in my computer. First thing i did was to shut my computer down and do format C. Now i want to play hellgate london. I insalled it perfectly and also i got dx9.0c from crysis warhead dvd. Before format, hellgate london worked perfectly. No errors and bugs.

It went all smooth until i started my game. Few seconds to start and then nothing happens. Black screen and nothing happens. I can alt+tab and do everything else. *CPU usage is 0 for hellgate and memory usage is stable (52k) always.
*

I have reinstalled once and no effect


*I have:*
Nvidia geforce 8400gs 512mb (lastest driver 266.58)
about 220gb free HDD
Intel Celeron D CPU 430 @ 1.80GHz
2gb RAM
Windows xp SP3

also i have googled for possible solution but no answer.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

Hello
first of all make sure to install all drivers needed also make sure that your video card driver is the latest
also there are few things you have to install for games to work good

Microsoft C++ 2005 Redist:
Download details: Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable Package (x86)

Microsoft C++ 2010 Redist:
Download details: Microsoft Visual C++ 2010 Redistributable Package (x86)

Framework 4.0:
Download .NET Framework Version 4.0 - FileHippo.com

Download and install them, try the game and reply with the results


----------



## matiradik (Oct 5, 2009)

Ok... i will try c++ thing... i think it will fix it. all other drivers are up-to-date.

downloaded all stuff... didnt help. same as before

bump!?


----------



## xpert71 (Mar 9, 2011)

try reinstal chipset and video drivers.look in control panel to see if u have some yellow signs. i insist on video driver.


----------



## matiradik (Oct 5, 2009)

ok, i will try the yellow sign thing. It would take too long time to search and understand chipset type and stats.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

make sure to install the latest directx
do a clean install if your Nvidia Drivers (this option is available when installing the new Nvidia Drivers)
uninstall the game using Revi Uninstaller (from my sig) remove all its remaining when prompted restart your PC and reinstall the game again


----------



## matiradik (Oct 5, 2009)

didnt help. Conna try ccleaner registry fix

ccleaner didnt help... i also have updated all drivers.

any help then? im so bored.

okay, i found error logs: there are 3 type of them. i packed them into .rar file

http://rapidshare.com/files/452352365/Error_logs_hellgate_london.rar

There is sayd that there are some files missing or program cant find it?

help please

i think i found my error, my hellgate london folder is only 2,86gb ;(

Going to install in different way now, unpacking isos and then setup.exe

didnt help... folder is still 2,86 gp, on install it says that i need 16 gb

*lock this topic. my install is corrupted. propably because of malaware,spyware,trojan or virus what i got some days ago.* Install is 4,46gb but on computer, game is only 2,86gb


----------

